# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهریه کلی (ثابت + متغییر) دانشگاه ازاد رشته های پیرا پزشکی

## A.H.M

سلام
کسی اطلاع داره بگه
و اینکه بنظرتون میشه هم کار کرد هم درس خوند تا شهریه رو داد
و شهریه ها تا کی فرصت دارند که پرداخت بشن?

----------


## _Nyusha_

> سلام
> کسی اطلاع داره بگه
> و اینکه بنظرتون میشه هم کار کرد هم درس خوند تا شهریه رو داد
> و شهریه ها تا کی فرصت دارند که پرداخت بشن?


حدود سه ملیون
فکر نکنم ولی خیلیا تونستن خواستن توانستنه

----------


## A.H.M

> حدود سه ملیون
> فکر نکنم ولی خیلیا تونستن خواستن توانستنه


مطمئنی?
فک کنم خیلی باشه در حد هفت هشت تومن
وگرنه ماهی 500 هزار که راحت میشه کار کرد

----------


## Gladiolus

*شهریه کارشناسی پیراپزشکی دانشگاه آزاد 97 - 98* 

 رشته تحصیلی
 تعداد واحد
شهریه ثابت (ریال)
 شهریه متغیر(۱۸ واحد نظری) ریال
شهریه ثابت و متغیر (ریال)

پرستاری
20 واحد عملی و نظری
*19.773.100*
*25.983.100*
*45.744.815*

بهداشت عمومی
18 واحد عملی و نظری
*19.773.100*
*22.619.350*
*42.392.680*

مامایی
19 واحد عملی و نظری
*19.773.100*
*22.619.350*
*42.392.680*

اتاق عمل
20 واحد عملی و نظری
*19.773.100*
*25.983.100*
*45.744.815*

----------


## artim

> سلام
> کسی اطلاع داره بگه
> و اینکه بنظرتون میشه هم کار کرد هم درس خوند تا شهریه رو داد
> و شهریه ها تا کی فرصت دارند که پرداخت بشن?


تا قبل از شروع امتحانات ترم اگه پرداخت نشه کارت ورود نمیدن

----------


## A.H.M

> تا قبل از شروع امتحانات ترم اگه پرداخت نشه کارت ورود نمیدن


یعنی 4 ماه فرصت داری?

----------


## A.H.M

> *شهریه کارشناسی پیراپزشکی دانشگاه آزاد 97 - 98* 
> 
>  رشته تحصیلی
>  تعداد واحد
> شهریه ثابت (ریال)
>  شهریه متغیر(۱۸ واحد نظری) ریال
> شهریه ثابت و متغیر (ریال)
> 
> پرستاری
> ...


ممنون
شهریه های پردیس رو داری???

بنظرتون رشته ای مثل اتاق عمل یا هوشبری رو ازاد یا پردیس بخونم و کار کنم بهتره یا سراسری ای مثل فوریت های پزشکی یا بهداشت حرفه ای بخونم???

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Toofan


شهریه کارشناسی پیراپزشکی دانشگاه آزاد 97 - 98 

 رشته تحصیلی
 تعداد واحد
شهریه ثابت (ریال)
 شهریه متغیر(۱۸ واحد نظری) ریال
شهریه ثابت و متغیر (ریال)

پرستاری
20 واحد عملی و نظری
19.773.100
25.983.100
45.744.815

بهداشت عمومی
18 واحد عملی و نظری
19.773.100
22.619.350
42.392.680

مامایی
19 واحد عملی و نظری
19.773.100
22.619.350
42.392.680

اتاق عمل
20 واحد عملی و نظری
19.773.100
25.983.100
45.744.815





پرستاری آزاد دزفول هم شامل میشه؟_

----------


## Gladiolus

> _
> 
> 
> پرستاری آزاد دزفول هم شامل میشه؟_


نمیدونم ولی باید شامل بشه

----------


## A.H.M

بچه ها کلاس ها چند روز در هفته است و از چند تا چند?
بنظرتون میشه کار کرد و شهریه رو داد???

----------


## Gladiolus

> ممنون
> شهریه های پردیس رو داری???
> 
> بنظرتون رشته ای مثل اتاق عمل یا هوشبری رو ازاد یا پردیس بخونم و کار کنم بهتره یا سراسری ای مثل فوریت های پزشکی یا بهداشت حرفه ای بخونم???


پرستاری ، فیزیوتراپی ، اتاق عمل ، مامایی ، بینایی سنجی ، هوشبری ، کار درمانی و …
4 الی 6 میلیون تومان(یک نیمسال تحصیلی)


این پردیسه
راجب اون سراسری ها اطلاع ندارم بازارش بعد فارقی چطوره
ولی فکر کنم اتاق عمل پردیس از بقیه بهتر باشه

----------


## nani87

> ممنون
> شهریه های پردیس رو داری???
> 
> بنظرتون رشته ای مثل اتاق عمل یا هوشبری رو ازاد یا پردیس بخونم و کار کنم بهتره یا سراسری ای مثل فوریت های پزشکی یا بهداشت حرفه ای بخونم???


فوریت پزشکی اگه سراسری میتونی بخونی بنظرم گزینه خوبیه؛یکی از دوستان تهران و جای خوب تهرانم کارمیکنه راضیه کاردانی بود یکسری درس پاس کرد فک کنم لیسانسم گرفت.ولی جدیدا فک کنم یک شرایطی واسه ورودی اای جدید از لحاظ ساعت شیفت و حقوق دران درنظر میگیرن که دقیق نمیدونم چیه.شوهرخواهر خودم عاشق این رشته بود ولی خب شرایط سنیش اجازه نمیداد بره فوریت.درمورد پردیس اگه آینده خیلی متفاوتی درپیش داره بنظرم صلاحه ولی اگه حدودا همون حقوق و.باشه یکم جای تجدیدنظر داره.مگراینکه شرایط خاصی رو نپسندین توی کار.مثلا استرس کاری فوریت و..درمورد بهداشت حرفه ای هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم.مثلا فوریت بخونی و کنارش کارای پاره وقت مثل ترجمه و تدریس و..انجام بدی..فک نمیکنم این رشته های تفاوت خیلیی فاحشی از لحاظ درامد داشته باشن. :Yahoo (35):  ولی خب از لحاظ کار چرا دارن

----------


## pegahmht

اگر بازار کار برات مهمه که احتمالا هست 
ازاد رشته هایی که بازار کار بهتر گسترده تر و متنوع تر  دارن بخون   شهریه هم ارزششو داره حتی اگر به سختی بخوای جور کنی بالاخره ۴ سالو به هر سختی باشه میگذرونی  و این سختی ۴ سال باهاته ولی داستان شغل و درامد ۳۰ سال همراهته
تو این جور مواقع نباید تصمیمتو بر مبنای اینکه حالا یه نفر رفته یه رشته نه چندان خوب خونده  والان شرایط کاریشم  عالیه بذاری!  اینا استثنائاته 
در این موارد  شما احتمالات بالاترو مبنا قرار بده نه احتمالات پایین

----------

